# Quitting by default



## Casandria

Now that Uber is officially out of San Antonio, we are released from servitude. I can't say that I'm not relieved. Would we have kept driving? Yes, we're not in a position to stop. However, in many ways, I like having the decision made for me. The month of April is going to be brutal, but at least I won't have to begrudgingly turn on the app and ignore ping after ping from low rated x pax or endure entitled pax who think they're doing me a favor.

I'm not going to lie and say every pax was a nightmare. I met a lot of very nice people and I'm thankful for the opportunity, but overall, I'm glad to be done. I definitely appreciate what cab drivers have been dealing with for years a lot more.


----------



## bilyvh

Casandria , what is your opinion on this? Because from what I understand, basically Uber is acting like a child here and is taking the stance "it's my way or the highway". They announced the same thing is NJ, that they need driver support in order to help them keep Uber in NJ and fight the big bad regulators that want to put tens of thousands of Uber drivers out of work. And you know what? The fact of the matter is that in NJ the regulations that Uber is urging drivers to oppose are actually BENEFICIAL to drivers! I wouldn't be surprised if this is the same case here! Politicians asking Uber to play by the rules and in return Uber like a child starts wailing waah waah we can't afford it and whatnot. How about raising the rate by a couple of cents, make your riders that love the service pay for it, that would surely pay for all the financial burdens (if any) Uber would have to incur. At the end of the day it's such a shady company...


----------



## Casandria

bilyvh I don't think that Uber is ever pro driver or pro rider. They are pro Uber. At the end of the day, they don't care how much a driver actually makes or how satisfied their riders are with the service, they just count the dollars. Some may think I'm jaded or pessimistic, but I think I'm a realist. Uber has always maintained that they are a technology company and as such, their only concern is the technology, not the people on the other end of it.

This has been proven time and time again in their insurance gaps, their refusal to let drivers know if a rider has been deactivated after a report, their allowance of pax with 1 star ratings. They are driven by their bottom line and nothing else. PR whether good or bad, is still good for them when it comes to their bottom line so they have no motivation to prevent bad PR. I think the concept is brilliant, but the execution is terribly flawed.


----------



## 3MATX

Uber is acting like a little kid, throwing a tantrum and quitting when things do not go their way.


----------



## Txchick

3MATX said:


> Uber is acting like a little kid, throwing a tantrum and quitting when things do not go their way.


So true!! Wahhhhhh!!


----------



## delock51

Based off their actions, I'm inconvenienced at the moment (I live right in the middle of downtown), and even then, all I have to do is drive to Windcrest (16 minutes away) and go online, with the hopes that at least half of them want to go downtown, guaranteeing me at least 20 bucks per ride, then got to go back up. In a way, I kind of like their "balsy" attitude. They know that the service they provide is well liked amongst users and others alike (except cab drivers...that's a big factor in why things are they way they are now.) and very beneficial to the community, not to mention specifically cutting down on drunk driving. So they're basically waiting until the new bill is approved which will completely bypass the city's decision. Uber is not making it difficult for the city, the city is making it difficult for Uber and its residents. Essentially...Uber isn't really going anywhere. San Antonio will just be dormant for a small amount of time, I deduce somewhere around 3 to 6 weeks. Other than that... Just got to move forward.


----------



## Casandria

I'd be curious to see how you make out with all those dead miles. I'm also curious to see how busy you will actually be. I went on the rider app this morning and there are a few cars on the road. It is letting you drop the pin in places like Alamo Heights and Terrell Hills. It's even letting me drop it out by us, but I thought we were already annexed by the city so not sure what that's about.


----------



## Txchick

delock51 said:


> Based off their actions, I'm inconvenienced at the moment (I live right in the middle of downtown), and even then, all I have to do is drive to Windcrest (16 minutes away) and go online, with the hopes that at least half of them want to go downtown, guaranteeing me at least 20 bucks per ride, then got to go back up. In a way, I kind of like their "balsy" attitude. They know that the service they provide is well liked amongst users and others alike (except cab drivers...that's a big factor in why things are they way they are now.) and very beneficial to the community, not to mention specifically cutting down on drunk driving. So they're basically waiting until the new bill is approved which will completely bypass the city's decision. Uber is not making it difficult for the city, the city is making it difficult for Uber and its residents. Essentially...Uber isn't really going anywhere. San Antonio will just be dormant for a small amount of time, I deduce somewhere around 3 to 6 weeks. Other than that... Just got to move forward.


Don't think that bill will come up for a vote. The insurance companies have got wind of Uber's bill. They carry much more clout than Uber does. Think they will let Uber's bill thru without commercial insurance ( another product they could offer) Nope. If you think that bill is written in favor of drivers..think again their is the insurance gap which will still exist. What study shows having Uber or Lyft has reduced drunk driving?? Not one. What state agency would monitor ride share activities? Why should cab drivers have to adhere to a set of rules than Uber does not(because they have cab & rates plastered on them?)


----------



## Txchick

Casandria said:


> bilyvh I don't think that Uber is ever pro driver or pro rider. They are pro Uber. At the end of the day, they don't care how much a driver actually makes or how satisfied their riders are with the service, they just count the dollars. Some may think I'm jaded or pessimistic, but I think I'm a realist. Uber has always maintained that they are a technology company and as such, their only concern is the technology, not the people on the other end of it.
> 
> This has been proven time and time again in their insurance gaps, their refusal to let drivers know if a rider has been deactivated after a report, their allowance of pax with 1 star ratings. They are driven by their bottom line and nothing else. PR whether good or bad, is still good for them when it comes to their bottom line so they have no motivation to prevent bad PR. I think the concept is brilliant, but the execution is terribly flawed.


no your not jaded..just saying the facts..Uber is about Uber! Period!!


----------



## Txchick

Casandria said:


> bilyvh I don't think that Uber is ever pro driver or pro rider. They are pro Uber. At the end of the day, they don't care how much a driver actually makes or how satisfied their riders are with the service, they just count the dollars. Some may think I'm jaded or pessimistic, but I think I'm a realist. Uber has always maintained that they are a technology company and as such, their only concern is the technology, not the people on the other end of it.
> 
> This has been proven time and time again in their insurance gaps, their refusal to let drivers know if a rider has been deactivated after a report, their allowance of pax with 1 star ratings. They are driven by their bottom line and nothing else. PR whether good or bad, is still good for them when it comes to their bottom line so they have no motivation to prevent bad PR. I think the concept is brilliant, but the execution is terribly flawed.


Don't think Uber jumps up & down when it gets bad press. It has been damaging to them.


----------



## Txchick

bilyvh said:


> Casandria , what is your opinion on this? Because from what I understand, basically Uber is acting like a child here and is taking the stance "it's my way or the highway". They announced the same thing is NJ, that they need driver support in order to help them keep Uber in NJ and fight the big bad regulators that want to put tens of thousands of Uber drivers out of work. And you know what? The fact of the matter is that in NJ the regulations that Uber is urging drivers to oppose are actually BENEFICIAL to drivers! I wouldn't be surprised if this is the same case here! Politicians asking Uber to play by the rules and in return Uber like a child starts wailing waah waah we can't afford it and whatnot. How about raising the rate by a couple of cents, make your riders that love the service pay for it, that would surely pay for all the financial burdens (if any) Uber would have to incur. At the end of the day it's such a shady company...


Exactly!! Guess what? Uber is losing money..you don't slash your prices by up to 40% in markets & are profitable. This is the only product they have a app! Uber's 
response..we will make it up over time?? Yea right!!


----------



## Casandria

Txchick The only bad press is no press. Even bad press can be used to their advantage and they have used it. Someone gets attacked, they come in with how they're working with police and deactivated the driver and then introducing their panic button on the app, etc. People think they're on top of things and feel safe again.


----------



## Txchick

Casandria said:


> Txchick The only bad press is no press. Even bad press can be used to their advantage and they have used it. Someone gets attacked, they come in with how they're working with police and deactivated the driver and then introducing their panic button on the app, etc. People think they're on top of things and feel safe again.


Don't think that's going to work for them...their background checks are proven to be worthless. Case in point that Uber driver who went back & attempted robbery of her house..bet he has a criminal record prior to Uber. Why was he hired if that's the case?


----------



## Lidman

Txchick said:


> So true!! Wahhhhhh!!


 lololol, my kids first words "give it TO ME, IT'S MINE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Casandria

Actually, they said he didn't have one. It was in the article.


----------



## Txchick

Casandria said:


> Actually, they said he didn't have one. It was in the article.


Wow shocking he did not have a record.


----------



## Casandria

Not really. Just because someone has been doing things illegally, doesn't mean that they've been caught and even if they were, they aren't always tried or convicted. Sometimes, it's the first time they've done something and they get caught because they're stupid like this guy. Not having a record doesn't make you a good person and having one doesn't always make you a bad one either.


----------



## Txchick

Casandria said:


> Not really. Just because someone has been doing things illegally, doesn't mean that they've been caught and even if they were, they aren't always tried or convicted. Sometimes, it's the first time they've done something and they get caught because they're stupid like this guy. Not having a record doesn't make you a good person and having one doesn't always make you a bad one either.


Well that Uber driver who ran over that young girl in San Fran had reckless driving several times before Uber hired him. I know a Uber driver in Dallas who has multiple felonies & still on probation & driving for Uber.


----------



## Casandria

Yeah, I know they're out there. I'm not saying it's a perfect system, but it's been happening with cabbies for years.


----------



## cybertec69

3MATX said:


> Uber is acting like a little kid, throwing a tantrum and quitting when things do not go their way.


Your Typical Silicon Valley new generation me me me syndrome.


----------



## Txchick

Casandria said:


> Yeah, I know they're out there. I'm not saying it's a perfect system, but it's been happening with cabbies for years.


Yes it has. Some cities & or states do a better job of background checks than others. Don't think City Of Dallas does a good background check. That same Uber driver I spoke about drove for a cab company prior to Uber.


----------



## Tx rides

Casandria said:


> Now that Uber is officially out of San Antonio, we are released from servitude. I can't say that I'm not relieved. Would we have kept driving? Yes, we're not in a position to stop. However, in many ways, I like having the decision made for me. The month of April is going to be brutal, but at least I won't have to begrudgingly turn on the app and ignore ping after ping from low rated x pax or endure entitled pax who think they're doing me a favor.
> 
> I'm not going to lie and say every pax was a nightmare. I met a lot of very nice people and I'm thankful for the opportunity, but overall, I'm glad to be done. I definitely appreciate what cab drivers have been dealing with for years a lot more.
> View attachment 6325


I still think you should go drive as a chauffeur for someone. Wouldn't it be nice to know, in advance, where you are going, where you are headed, and that you are fully covered in the event of an accident the entire time you were driving? You could still get the perks you enjoy, meeting other people, etc.&#8230; But have a better safety net.


----------



## Txchick

Tx rides said:


> I still think you should go drive as a chauffeur for someone. Wouldn't it be nice to know, in advance, where you are going, where you are headed, and that you are fully covered in the event of an accident the entire time you were driving? You could still get the perks you enjoy, meeting other people, etc.&#8230; But have a better safety net.


 also make more money. I always wondered how the Uber SUV did in Dallas. See a ton of them around.


----------



## Casandria

Tx rides I'm not sure anyone would hire me with my brain damage. We are right on the edge of having everything up and running here. We might get lucky and something will start before May, but for sure starting in May we will be plenty busy and financially stable again.


----------



## Tx rides

Txchick said:


> Don't think Uber jumps up & down when it gets bad press. It has been damaging to them.


You should look at Twitter feeds, when ever send negative story hits the press, Uber will do something incredibly silly and flood the space with stupid retweets. Like kittens, puppies, And tacos! Lol!!! I swear, if this company spent as much time, money, and energy on building good driver/passenger relations as they do trying to cover up another negative story due to their stupidity, they would be on top of the world.


----------



## cybertec69

Here is another one of my hundreds of emails to Uber's robots that they call CSR.

*UberRobot CSR at Uber NYC* (Uber)

Mar 30, 07:07

Hi Pissed Off Uberx Driver,

Thank you for writing in!

It looks like the cancellation was with in the grace period for 5 minutes and that is why no fee was applied

Please find below details regarding Uber's cancellation policy:


If the rider cancels before 5 minutes, no cancellation fee will apply.
If the rider cancels after 5 minutes, a cancellation fee will apply as long as you are still arriving on-time.
All cancellation fees are automatically applied by the system, so you do not need to take any extra steps. Please let me know if you have any further questions!

All the best,
Uber Robot CSR

Uber Robot
*Uber Support*

*Pissed Off Uberx Driver*

Mar 30, 07:00

I need to be compensated for this trip, I arrived at the address which was not around the corner, once I arrived not a minute goes by and the passenger just canceled, how do you expect us to be able to operate, my vehicle and I do not operate on food stamps. I am in the transportation business, not the charity business, not only do we have to drive empty many times for long distances to pick up a passenger "dead miles and time, not getting compensated", but to get cancelled on while already there "and at the same time losing another fare", no wonder you are losing all the good drivers, not only have you saddled us with these dirt cheap rates, what's next, us paying the passengers to transport them, oh wait we already are.

Sincerely,

Pissed Off Uberx Driver

Like I said, I am not operating a charity business, it looks like you could care less about losing good drivers. Maybe some CSR should get behind the wheel once in a while to see how this business operates, and tell Travis and his Silicon Valley boys to go FTS. You all think this is just an app you are operating "none of you have ever been in the Taxi/FHV business and seem to be clueless", without the drivers your app is just another paperweight.

Sincerely,

Pissed Off Uberx Driver


----------



## Tx rides

Casandria said:


> Tx rides I'm not sure anyone would hire me with my brain damage. We are right on the edge of having everything up and running here. We might get lucky and something will start before May, but for sure starting in May we will be plenty busy and financially stable again.


I am admittedly naïve on some of the lower level requirements down there. But- I thought- If you are eligible for a drivers license, you should be eligible for a chauffeur permit.


----------



## Txchick

Tx rides said:


> You should look at Twitter feeds, when ever send negative story hits the press, Uber will do something incredibly silly and flood the space with stupid retweets. Like kittens, puppies, And tacos! Lol!!! I swear, if this company spent as much time, money, and energy on building good driver/passenger relations as they do trying to cover up another negative story due to their stupidity, they would be on top of the world.


Ha ha so true! Makes you just shake your head sometimes.


----------



## Lidman

Finally more and more cities are not giving in to Uber demands.


----------



## Tx rides

Lidman said:


> Finally more and more cities are not giving in to Uber demands.


OMG Lidman your avatars are amusing!! Is that Newman, or Don??


----------



## Lidman

NEWMAN!!!! As Jerry exclaims.


----------



## Casandria

Tx rides said:


> I am admittedly naïve on some of the lower level requirements down there. But- I thought- If you are eligible for a drivers license, you should be eligible for a chauffeur permit.


It's the medical exam part that would do me in. It's documented that I have brain damage.


----------



## cybertec69

Casandria said:


> It's the medical exam part that would do me in. It's documented that I have brain damage.


That sucks


----------



## Casandria

cybertec69 said:


> That sucks


It's all good. I function very well all things considered. I just can't remember what happened last week LOL


----------



## Lidman

Reminds of comedian Steven Wright's quote (or close to it).. That was I believe 3 months.. or two weeks. oh wait! that was yesterday!!


----------



## Tx rides

Casandria said:


> It's the medical exam part that would do me in. It's documented that I have brain damage.


But, does that preclude you driving safely?I would think that is like any other health issue, if a doctor signs off that you are okay to do it, that is generally good enough. I know there are guidelines for things like diabetes, seizures, etc.


----------



## Casandria

Tx rides said:


> But, does that preclude you driving safely?I would think that is like any other health issue, if a doctor signs off that you are okay to do it, that is generally good enough. I know there are guidelines for things like diabetes, seizures, etc.


I'm honestly not sure, but while it doesn't affect my ability to drive because I do that often enough within my window, it does affect my ability to remember routes, etc. I'm not sure how someone would feel about that in a commercial capacity.


----------



## delock51

Why should cab drivers adhere to a set of rules when Uber shouldn't? Lol thats exactly what the cab drivers are saying. And the response is simple. Why should Uber have to adhere to their set of rules....they're not playing the same game.


----------



## Txchick

LAndreas said:


> Wow, shocking that you just made something up and made it public in an Internet forum.
> Yeah, your "bet" was off, so, what do we get for you being wrong?
> 
> You seem to get things wrong a lot, by the way. The Uber driver in San Francisco who hit a family had had a reckless driving charge more than 7 years in his past (10 years prior to the accident, actually). Under CA privacy laws, incidents such as that one expunge from your public record after 7 years, so Uber's background check, by law, didn't and couldn't produce his decade old reckless driving charge.
> 
> Uber also doesn't "hire" anyone to drive for the company. It's background checks are to in place to vet independent contractors who want to make use of its platform (and take part in the marketplace the app creates).
> 
> Given your impeccable track record of getting all things wrong that you self assuredly claim to be real: that criminally convicted cabbie who's now Ubering who you claim to know, produce evidence or I say it's just another one of your fantasies.


Whatever! I will not divulge the name of that driver in Dallas. 1. He drives a Uber financed car for $1,200.00 per month. 2. He was a driver for Cowboy Cab in Dallas prior to Uber. Yes he has multiple felonies within the last 10 years & is still on probation. He lives 2 streets over from me with his mom who I have know for 24 years. We are quite aware Uber does not hire anyone & does not take responsibility for independent contractors they run background checks on. http://pando.com/2014/01/06/exclusi...ce-background-check-despite-criminal-history/
California major cities requires cab drivers to do live scans which are the industry standard for background checks. Uber does not do these. Why?? 1. Cost of live scans 2. Live scans slow down Uber's on boarding time, because drivers would have to do that in person. 3. Uber does not want to shrink its potential driver pool availability by doing a more thorough background check?? Nothing is perfect but Uber is not best in class when doing background checks on its contractors. Wow...get that??


----------



## Tx rides

Casandria said:


> I'm honestly not sure, but while it doesn't affect my ability to drive because I do that often enough within my window, it does affect my ability to remember routes, etc. I'm not sure how someone would feel about that in a commercial capacity.


Don't take this the wrong way (i'm not trying to sound argumentative) , but aren't you doing that commercially anyway, as an Uber Select driver ?
Do you forget a route while you are on the way?


----------



## Casandria

Uber select isn't commercial. It's just luxury cars. UberBlack is the commercial one. I was totally dependent on GPS when I was driving.


----------



## Txchick

Casandria said:


> Uber select isn't commercial. It's just luxury cars. UberBlack is the commercial one. I was totally dependent on GPS when I was driving.


Well at times all of us are dependent on GPS for driving, I forget where stuff is in Dallas all the time & lived here 26 years. I am sure you did a good job when driving.


----------



## cybertec69

Casandria said:


> It's all good. I function very well all things considered. I just can't remember what happened last week LOL


Wow, that must be hard, sorry to hear that. The good part about this "there is nothing good about it" is that you can forget about the way Uber shafted you in the past.


----------



## Casandria

Txchick Yeah, I know, but when you're taking people to places like the airport or downtown, it helps if you know how to get there without having to use the GPS. I had a few goofs, but overall, I was able to get everyone where they needed to be. 

cybertec69 I've learned to live with it. I take lots of pictures so even if I can't remember what happened, I know it did. Sadly, my husband and visiting this forum daily will prevent me from forgetting that LOL


----------



## Txchick

Casandria said:


> Txchick Yeah, I know, but when you're taking people to places like the airport or downtown, it helps if you know how to get there without having to use the GPS. I had a few goofs, but overall, I was able to get everyone where they needed to be.
> 
> cybertec69 I've learned to live with it. I take lots of pictures so even if I can't remember what happened, I know it did. Sadly, my husband and visiting this forum daily will prevent me from forgetting that LOL


You did your best which is all you can do.


----------



## bilyvh

LAndreas , wow for an Uber driver (?) who lives in a market where the per mile rate is 90 cents you sure are a feisty one in defending Uber and its practices. Hang out with Travis much?


----------



## Txchick

LAndreas said:


> It should also be noted that your assertions about the superiority of "live scan" (not based in any verifiable fact in your long winded post, mind you) would have had no impact on the outcome of the search of that SF driver's record.
> His speeding infraction was more than 7 years old, which precluded it from being made part of any background check per CA law, "live scan" or competing product.


It would have helped on the article posted with my post. Live scan is the best we have as of right now. Everyone is quite aware that Uber does not hire drivers, because they don't own up to stuff when they are clearly in the wrong. That is their typical response our drivers are independent contractors. Long winded..your first post well not short.


----------



## Txchick

LAndreas said:


> Your reasoning? Because one objects to Uber's pricing decisions, one may feel free to post any kind of drivel onto a public forum like this "chick" from the great state of TX does?
> 
> I'm concerned about the quality of this forum, which I find a helpful tool to have. Having to sort through post after post of mindless blather devalues that tool for me.


Ever heard of just reading what interests you on this forum? We all do! Your concerned about quality of this forum...asking me to disclose a uber driver in Dallas who has felonys?? That is real quality.


----------



## Lidman

I always love to hear a good quit story.


----------



## Casandria

Lidman They soothe the soul, do they not?


----------



## Lidman

LAndreas said:


> Your reasoning? Because one objects to Uber's pricing decisions, one may feel free to post any kind of drivel onto a public forum like this "chick" from the great state of TX does?
> 
> I'm concerned about the quality of this forum, which I find a helpful tool to have. Having to sort through post after post of mindless blather devalues that tool for me.


 Some of that drivel includes some of your posts as well. Pot meet kettle.


----------



## Lidman

Casandria said:


> Lidman They soothe the soul, do they not?


 They do. Just like that old time of rock-in-roll.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

LAndreas said:


> Is this the royal "we"? Because you personally wrote in this thread that Uber "hires" its drivers. You not stated that once, but twice.
> 
> So you seem quite unaware of what you pass off as fact in your previous posts.


why don't you stop trolling other peoples posts you 'sweetheart of a dude"


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Lidman said:


> They do. Just like that old time of rock-in-roll.


Bob Segar rocks!!!!


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Txchick said:


> Ever heard of just reading what interests you on this forum? We all do! Your concerned about quality of this forum...asking me to disclose a uber driver in Dallas who has felonys?? That is real quality.


I think landreas is trying to play "backseat moderator", trying to better herself by putting others down. She's picking up where "Denver diane' left off.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

LAndreas said:


> Wow, shocking that you just made something up and made it public in an Internet forum.
> Yeah, your "bet" was off, so, what do we get for you being wrong?
> 
> You seem to get things wrong a lot, by the way. The Uber driver in San Francisco who hit a family had had a reckless driving charge more than 7 years in his past (10 years prior to the accident, actually). Under CA privacy laws, incidents such as that one expunge from your public record after 7 years, so Uber's background check, by law, didn't and couldn't produce his decade old reckless driving charge.
> 
> Uber also doesn't "hire" anyone to drive for the company. It's background checks are to in place to vet independent contractors who want to make use of its platform (and take part in the marketplace the app creates).
> 
> Given your impeccable track record of getting all things wrong that you self assuredly claim to be real: that criminally convicted cabbie who's now Ubering who you claim to know, produce evidence or I say it's just another one of your fantasies.


Well, it looks like Andrea is officially Denver Diane's successor.


----------



## Just_in

LAndreas said:


> It should also be noted that your assertions about the superiority of "live scan" (not based in any verifiable fact in your long winded post, mind you) would have had no impact on the outcome of the search of that SF driver's record.
> His speeding infraction was more than 7 years old, which precluded it from being made part of any background check per CA law, "live scan" or competing product.


The whole point about live scan is a actual live person went to get the process done. That person submitted the necessary documents and had finger prints taken. Unlike like the Uber process where one would submit the documents online.

A Live scan is independant. Done by a separate entity. That's part of a regulation process.


----------



## Casandria

I personally don't have any issues with the background check requirements. They are reasonable, in my opinion. That being said, there's nothing to stop a validated Uber driver from letting a friend or family member use his car and account to make money. The taxis have been doing it for years. So, while it may ensure the driver on the account doesn't have a criminal record, it isn't a guarantee. Some people do stupid things for the first time or just happen to get caught finally after years of stupid things.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Lidman said:


> Finally more and more cities are not giving in to Uber demands.


^^^
Yup, and Nevada is not exactly a city and the politicians here are really protective of their vested interests, and the State politicians, not only Clark County is really getting into the fray. 
My gut feeling tells me that Uber isn't coming into Nevada anytime soon... or even any decade soon, never mind Vegas.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yup, and Nevada is not exactly a city and the politicians here are really protective of their vested interests, and the State politicians, not only Clark County is really getting into the fray.
> My gut feeling tells me that Uber isn't coming into Nevada anytime soon... or even any decade soon, never mind Vegas.


Lucky you


----------



## Just_in

LAndreas said:


> Uber contracts for its background checks with an independent, for profit service provider. When you get a live scan done, you are dealing with a for profit live scan service provider. Same thing.
> 
> There's no appreciable difference whether you lugged your docs to a live scan service provider's office, or had Uber fwd them electronically to their background check services provider.


If this is so then why is the DA's in SF and LA suing Uber over background checks. Why are other Cities even mentioning a Live Scan Background Test?


----------



## 20yearsdriving

LAndreas said:


> Our CA DAs like to earn money. It's the cost of doing business in this great state, I guess.
> Note that Lyft elected to settle that same lawsuit and abide by the DAs terms. Is Lyft fingerprinting it's newly boarded drivers now? Nope. Guess that wasn't that important then. Having Lyft shell out half a mil in settlement dollars to the DA offices general fund was what this was all about.
> 
> P.S. The taxi lobby brought an essentially similar lawsuit against Uber. You can tell whose rearguard action the DAs are fighting. It's a classic case of a cartel that you raise barriers of entry, often with nonsensical regulations and bureaucratic hurdles. As Cassandra pointed out above, fingerprinting doesn't solve the much bigger problem that you can never know who actually sits behind the wheel in a cab or an Uber. Yet, that hadn't raised any hackles with the taxi lobby, cause it doesn't play into their hands of keeping the profession closed.
> 
> Re: fingerprinting. The only benefit to that is if you have someone who has successfully fooled the DMV into issuing an incorrect license, then managed to register his vehicle under a false name also. That'd be the only case where a fingerprint match could expose a perpetrator. I volunteer that the notoriously buggy and incomplete fingerprint database would generate 100 times more false alerts than catch any nefarious Dr. Evil going to such a great length to scheme his way into driving for Uber. Drive for Uber!! Think about it.
> 
> So a fingerprinting requirement really is just an artifical hurdle to keep cab drivers cushy.


Taxi license are issued by city's , the have to do it because if a citizen is hurt by a cab driver 
First question is why did you let this convicted criminal drive!!!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving

20yearsdriving said:


> Taxi license are issued by city's , the have to do it because if a citizen is hurt by a cab driver
> First question is why did you let this convicted criminal drive!!!!


Most licenses require finger print check ( beyond just a name check)


----------



## 20yearsdriving

LAndreas said:


> No convicted criminal gets to drive for Uber. Criminal records get pulled as part of the background check.
> 
> This whole thread got turned on the case of the SF Uber driver, who had had a reckless driving charge 10 years prior (he did 100 mph, prob testing out his ride on the long stretches of nothing in the central valley; CHP lies in wait there at night on a downslope with no other cars, humans or aliens anywhere near; I got clocked there too (at 81mph)). Irrelevant. Point is that the charge was 10 years in the past. Under CA law, that charge cannot be included in a background check more than 7 years in the past. Live Scan or Uber check, that charge is invisible.


Would you put your whole families net worth on the line for uber's background check ?


----------



## 20yearsdriving

LAndreas said:


> No convicted criminal gets to drive for Uber. Criminal records get pulled as part of the background check.
> 
> This whole thread got turned on the case of the SF Uber driver, who had had a reckless driving charge 10 years prior (he did 100 mph, prob testing out his ride on the long stretches of nothing in the central valley; CHP lies in wait there at night on a downslope with no other cars, humans or aliens anywhere near; I got clocked there too (at 81mph)). Irrelevant. Point is that the charge was 10 years in the past. Under CA law, that charge cannot be included in a background check more than 7 years in the past. Live Scan or Uber check, that charge is invisible.


http://ktla.com/2014/10/24/azusa-ma...bused-10-year-old-girl-threatened-her-family/


----------



## 20yearsdriving

I knew this guy for 15 years we drove for same companies 
He was the only driver licensed by the city of azusa 
He had criminal background , but was never sent to finger print 
Ask any questions:


----------



## 20yearsdriving

The guy molested the 10year old in a taxicab , the authorities tried to hide this
But if you research further you will see he molested her in a taxicab


----------



## 20yearsdriving

LAndreas said:


> I can tell you with confidence that Mr. Martinez will not be driving for Uber, because he will fail his background check.
> 
> Is that what this is about? We're not making any more progress debating the merits here..


he was the only company licenced by city of azusa , Azusa missed big time 
The family of the girl are immigrants that is why all whent quiet


----------



## 20yearsdriving

LAndreas said:


> I can tell you with confidence that Mr. Martinez will not be driving for Uber, because he will fail his background check.
> 
> Is that what this is about? We're not making any more progress debating the merits here..


Full background are a must


----------



## Just_in

LAndreas said:


> No convicted criminal gets to drive for Uber. Criminal records get pulled as part of the background check.
> 
> This whole thread got turned on the case of the SF Uber driver, who had had a reckless driving charge 10 years prior (he did 100 mph, prob testing out his ride on the long stretches of nothing in the central valley; CHP lies in wait there at night on a downslope with no other cars, humans or aliens anywhere near; I got clocked there too (at 81mph)). Irrelevant. Point is that the charge was 10 years in the past. Under CA law, that charge cannot be included in a background check more than 7 years in the past. Live Scan or Uber check, that charge is invisible.


There is no California law that states 7 years. That's B.S. I know for certain a live scan goes back to the time your 18 years old. Your entire Driving and Criminal History. I have done 3 live scans for the Taxi Company I work for in LA just to handle there big accounts. You obviously have never had a live scan done or know nothing about them. Geez get back when you do better research..


----------



## Txchick

20yearsdriving said:


> http://ktla.com/2014/10/24/azusa-ma...bused-10-year-old-girl-threatened-her-family/


Uber driver accused of assault has felony conviction served prison time.

http://pando.com/2014/01/06/exclusi...ce-background-check-despite-criminal-history/


----------



## Txchick

Just_in said:


> There is no California law that states 7 years. That's B.S. I know for certain a live scan goes back to the time your 18 years old. Your entire Driving and Criminal History. I have done 3 live scans for the Taxi Company I work for in LA just to handle there big accounts. You obviously have never had a live scan done or know nothing about them. Geez get back when you do better research..


Uber driver accused of assault on passenger has felony conviction & served time in prison 
http://pando.com/2014/01/06/exclusi...ce-background-check-despite-criminal-history/


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Bottom line I drove for years , many city's , all were background checks identical to the ones I get when buying a firearm


----------



## Just_in

20yearsdriving said:


> Taxi license are issued by city's , the have to do it because if a citizen is hurt by a cab driver
> First question is why did you let this convicted criminal drive!!!!


Exactly the point. Uber fell asleep at the wheel on this one...No way this guy drives for a legit Cab Company.


----------



## Just_in

Txchick said:


> Uber driver accused of assault on passenger has felony conviction & served time in prison
> http://pando.com/2014/01/06/exclusi...ce-background-check-despite-criminal-history/


In other words just as the DA's said in SF and LA. Uber's background checks are worthless. That's why they are getting sued.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

LAndreas said:


> JustIn, you're an Uber driver here in CA? Then you are familiar with the regulations applicable to us Uber drivers, I must assume. Just in case you are calling BS on someone else's post without knowing anything yourself, here's what the Ca Public Utility Commission as our regulator establishes:
> Drivers for Transportation Network Companies cannot have more than three points on their driving records within the prior three years. Drivers can have no "major violations" such as reckless driving, hit-and-run or a conviction for driving with a suspended license; and no driving under the influence conviction within the prior seven years.
> 
> I'm running a little low on time and you've not proven that you're worth any of it, but I'll still make the effort to dig up CA privacy laws that prohibit vehicular and other convictions to be included in background checks run on private individuals.


I think the fact that you think taxi industry is using this to their advantage is were I disagre with you , if you have no criminal background then nothing to fear
Yes I hate jumping thru hoops too , but it's been the norm for years 
If you wish to lessen regulation is perfectly fine with me


----------



## Just_in

LAndreas said:


> JustIn, you're an Uber driver here in CA? Then you are familiar with the regulations applicable to us Uber drivers, I must assume. Just in case you are calling BS on someone else's post without knowing anything yourself, here's what the Ca Public Utility Commission as our regulator establishes:
> Drivers for Transportation Network Companies cannot have more than three points on their driving records within the prior three years. Drivers can have no "major violations" such as reckless driving, hit-and-run or a conviction for driving with a suspended license; and no driving under the influence conviction within the prior seven years.
> 
> I'm running a little low on time and you've not proven that you're worth any of it, but I'll still make the effort to dig up CA privacy laws that prohibit vehicular and other convictions to be included in background checks run on private individuals.


That's the same as a Taxi. Were talking about BackGround Checks. You don't take into consideration how the process works between Uber and a Legit Taxi Company. The difference is Uber are amatuers and are new to the business and feeding you this B.S. and you believe it.


----------



## Txchick

Just_in said:


> In other words just as the DA's said in SF and LA. Uber's background checks are worthless. That's why they are getting sued.


 Exactly!!
Uber admits background checks missed convictions on Chicago driver
http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...0214_1_background-checks-ride-sharing-drivers


----------



## Just_in

Txchick said:


> Exactly!!
> Uber admits background checks missed convictions on Chicago driver
> http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...0214_1_background-checks-ride-sharing-drivers


Shucks they missed again...


----------



## 20yearsdriving

The reason I sheared the link 
Is because this case whent under the radar 
Let's face it if this 10 year old girl was a resident of " Newport Beach " multimillion dollar lawsuit , and yes "Newport " would probably settle ( assuming same case of issuing a licence with out fingerprint check )


----------



## Just_in

20yearsdriving said:


> I think the fact that you think taxi industry is using this to their advantage is were I disagre with you , if you have no criminal background then nothing to fear
> Yes I hate jumping thru hoops too , but it's been the norm for years
> If you wish to lessen regulation is perfectly fine with me


Actually you bring up a good point here. Anytime something like this comes up Uber portrays themselves as being picked on and the Taxi Cartel is the bad guy. When it's actually the other way around.


----------



## Just_in

LAndreas said:


> Yes, I thought we were talking about background checks. Apparently you are not though, because you like to lecture me about Uber being amateurs.
> 
> What exactly makes a cab driver a pro? That he drives all day? If I drive all day for Uber, then I must be a pro. Or would you like to argue that it is the superior experience riders get from taking a taxi that makes cabbies "pros". If that were so, I truly wonder how Uber can be in business at all..
> 
> If the sole leg you're standing on is that no one should drive others around who are "new to the business", you've just affirmed that the taxi trade is a sclerotic cartel that extracts unjustified rents from the public by keeping nimbler operators out.
> 
> In the U.S., we don't usually stand for that.


How long have you been doing livery? How long has Uber been in business? How long has the Taxi Cartel as you say been around? Go figure..


----------



## 20yearsdriving

LAndreas said:


> Maybe you want to frequent the taxipeople.net forum going forward?
> 
> You truly appear to not really belong on this one.


It's transportation we are all part of it 
We are all drivers


----------



## Just_in

20yearsdriving said:


> It's transportation we are all part of it
> We are all drivers


IMO.. It's not that great of a job. I wish they were driving me instead. But it is what it is..


----------



## Lidman

LAndreas said:


> Maybe you want to frequent the taxipeople.net forum going forward?
> 
> You truly appear to not really belong on this one.


 You obviously don't belong on this forum trying to frame your arguments with specious logic.


----------



## Lidman

Just_in said:


> How long have you been doing livery? How long has Uber been in business? How long has the Taxi Cartel as you say been around? Go figure..


 Just-in.... I think this is one of Randy Spear's apostles.


----------



## rjenkins

Txchick said:


> Don't think that's going to work for them...their background checks are proven to be worthless. Case in point that Uber driver who went back & attempted robbery of her house..bet he has a criminal record prior to Uber. Why was he hired if that's the case?


Uber loves to crow about all the safety measures they've implemented, when they literally have zero personal contact with drivers they onboard (at least in my market). I'm not saying Lyft's mentor system is failsafe, but it's a big deal to actually have someone meet a person face-to-face and report back on that meeting. Some people are acceptable on paper, but...you can't smell the odors in their car, or hear the BS some of them spout. I have flagged people in mentor sessions for many issues that would go unnoticed with Uber...and a lot of them are already Uber drivers!


----------



## J. D.

Txchick said:


> Exactly!! Guess what? Uber is losing money..you don't slash your prices by up to 40% in markets & are profitable. This is the only product they have a app! Uber's
> response..we will make it up over time?? Yea right!!


Where did you get information that Uber is losing money?


----------



## AJUber

What kills me is that Cassandra said, she would not quit on her own. so that tells me she was one of those Desperate drivers doing it for Uber no matter what the rate was. The San Antonio Wal-Mart or Grocery Store would of been a better job but in her own words i would not of stopped. 

Like a Drug User not knowing better, sad.


----------



## Casandria

AJUber

We drove Select and XL and ONLY those, we didn't take Uberx fares so no, Wally World wouldn't have been a better job option. Additionally, my husband is still in treatment for stage 3 esophageal cancer which means he has to have the ability to go to numerous appointments and I have to go with him. Not many companies willing to hire someone with a 90% chance of dying. We have been self-employed for 20 years so we don't have resumes to send out. I had applied online for Target and other retailers and never even got a response because I don't have a resume.

Before you start accusing me of being a drug addict, perhaps you should know more about me. However, it's obvious that you like to jump to conclusions and make assumptions so I doubt you ever get to know anyone before making up your mind about them. I'd say that's sad because you're missing out, but it's actually probably a blessing for those who don't have to put up with your judgmental ass.


----------



## Tx rides

Casandria said:


> AJUber
> 
> We drove Select and XL and ONLY those, we didn't take Uberx fares so no, Wally World wouldn't have been a better job option. Additionally, my husband is still in treatment for stage 3 esophageal cancer which means he has to have the ability to go to numerous appointments and I have to go with him. Not many companies willing to hire someone with a 90% chance of dying. We have been self-employed for 20 years so we don't have resumes to send out. I had applied online for Target and other retailers and never even got a response because I don't have a resume.
> 
> Before you start accusing me of being a drug addict, perhaps you should know more about me. However, it's obvious that you like to jump to conclusions and make assumptions so I doubt you ever get to know anyone before making up your mind about them. I'd say that's sad because you're missing out, but it's actually probably a blessing for those who don't have to put up with your judgmental ass.


I hope things are still improving for you and your family!!!!


----------



## uberguy_in_ct

Casandria said:


> AJUber
> 
> We drove Select and XL and ONLY those, we didn't take Uberx fares so no, Wally World wouldn't have been a better job option. Additionally, my husband is still in treatment for stage 3 esophageal cancer which means he has to have the ability to go to numerous appointments and I have to go with him. Not many companies willing to hire someone with a 90% chance of dying. We have been self-employed for 20 years so we don't have resumes to send out. I had applied online for Target and other retailers and never even got a response because I don't have a resume.
> 
> Before you start accusing me of being a drug addict, perhaps you should know more about me. However, it's obvious that you like to jump to conclusions and make assumptions so I doubt you ever get to know anyone before making up your mind about them. I'd say that's sad because you're missing out, but it's actually probably a blessing for those who don't have to put up with your judgmental ass.


It's good to see a post from you again. I sincerely hope and pray that things improve for you and your family.


----------



## Casandria

Thanks uberguy_in_ct we're digging out a little each day


----------



## Uberalex23

bilyvh said:


> Casandria , what is your opinion on this? Because from what I understand, basically Uber is acting like a child here and is taking the stance "it's my way or the highway". They announced the same thing is NJ, that they need driver support in order to help them keep Uber in NJ and fight the big bad regulators that want to put tens of thousands of Uber drivers out of work. And you know what? The fact of the matter is that in NJ the regulations that Uber is urging drivers to oppose are actually BENEFICIAL to drivers! I wouldn't be surprised if this is the same case here! Politicians asking Uber to play by the rules and in return Uber like a child starts wailing waah waah we can't afford it and whatnot. How about raising the rate by a couple of cents, make your riders that love the service pay for it, that would surely pay for all the financial burdens (if any) Uber would have to incur. At the end of the day it's such a shady company...


No they should lower fares because it increases drivers earnings by 40% lol


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Just_in said:


> There is no California law that states 7 years. That's B.S. I know for certain a live scan goes back to the time your 18 years old. Your entire Driving and Criminal History. I have done 3 live scans for the Taxi Company I work for in LA just to handle there big accounts. You obviously have never had a live scan done or know nothing about them. Geez get back when you do better research..


POST # 81/Just_in : Whoa, big fella!
That LAndreas likes
to Expand his Fatter-than-Travis'-wallet
Ignore List on the Likes of You!

Although I doubt he's had the Stones
to tell #1 Notable and "NewsMeister"
chi1cabby to GTFO because "this
Forum isn't for you." I've had My Self-
Appointed Persecutor @HellHellWeedyGo
level the Same Disinvitation: SO LAME!

Like Pepperidge Farm,
Bison Remembers!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

LAndreas said:


> Just_in who?
> 
> No one by that name ever posted anything worthwhile on this forum. I ignore dreck. You know that, wise Bison.


POST # 110/LAndreas: Just_in provided
ME with "Background 
Check" information that I am willing to
take on Face Value. Your "Party Line,"
though Unwavering, may be NOT TOT-
ALLY correct.

Resorting with an Ad Hominem attack
is SO TYPICAL of many of Your Posts
and Showcases Intolerance for Any that
don't Provide Respectful Deference to
Your Broadbrushed Accusations.

All that's needed is for You to add"...and
Your Mother wears Army boots!" to
achieve the Regrettably Earned Epithet
of Absurdum Ad Nauseam. Even St.
Comity has had to Reprimand Your
Boorishly Officious Verbal Denunciations.

Why remain a Pariah, when You COULD
be a Mensch ? Time to Ante Up.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

LAndreas said:


> That's not quite fair. I ignore trolls exactly so I'm not goaded into pointless attack and counterattack posts. My time wasn't all too valuable these last months (otherwise I wouldn't have spend some of 'em Ubering), but it's still valuable enough to not waste it that way. I don't and haven't verbally denounced this JustIn fella. I don't even know who he is.


POST # 112:/LAndreas: In two separate
Posts, sequenced #110
and #112, only 3hrs 37minutes apart You
insist AS FACT two DIAMETRICALLY Opp-
osing statements! How facile for You to
smear Just_in in the 1st, then claim
Complete Innocence of Your Offense
in the 2nd! 
(Caps are mine.)
Post 110:
"NO ONE BY THAT NAME ever posted anything worthwhile on this forum. "
Post 112:
"I don't and haven't verbally denounced
this JustIn fella. I DON'T EVEN KNOW
WHO HE IS."

You can't have it BOTH WAYS! Besides
to Deny the Reality only 7 scrolling in-
ches away speaks of Shameless Amorality or a Sociopathic Condition, neither appro-
priate for These Forums.

I will consult with chi1cabby later,
as I understand that You treated him to
Your Special Brand of HighHanded Dis-
dain just last week.

BTW: Just_in predated Your signup
date by EIGHT MONTHS. Overlooking
a lowish volume Poster is understand-
able, but to Demean his Efforts with a
Travis-like one-liner is Crass and Vile.

No wonder that You are the Most Des-
pised UPNF Member. You'd be more
aware of that, if You hadn't "Ignore
Listed" hundreds over the last 4.5 
months of Hubristic Denunciations.


----------



## UberRidiculous

For the record, I LOVE all the different personalities on the UPFN! I don't want anyone going anywhere! I enjoy reading almost all of it and when I don't like something I've read, I LOVE the discussion that follows it. Sometimes I get to contribute to it and sometimes I get to enjoy reading points and counterpoints from all the different perons and personalities. When the Evil Uber Empire has been conquered, a small part of me will be sad that UPFN may not be the same.



uberguy_in_ct said:


> It's good to see a post from you again. I sincerely hope and pray that things improve for you and your family.


Ditto Casandria I hope things improve for your family too and you'll be able to visit here more often.


----------



## Casandria

UberRidiculous I agree. All the different personalities that come together here are what make it so great. I realize it can rapidly digress, but even that can be fun to watch.

Things are better. Still eeking by, but overall better. John is in Minnesota for the next 12 days working the World FITASC (shooting in it as well) so I'll probably be around here more since I need something to distract me.


----------



## secretadmirer

20yearsdriving said:


> It's transportation we are all part of it
> We are all drivers


bingo!!!!


----------



## delock51

Anybody having any luck in Kirby, Windcrest or Leon Valley?


----------



## DriverJ

Uberalex23 said:


> No they should lower fares because it increases drivers earnings by 40% lol


Uber - Make More by Earning Less


----------



## secretadmirer

DriverJ said:


> Uber - Make More by Earning Less


That sounds like uber's slogan


----------

